
How I quadrupled my creative productivity in 2016 - kadavy
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-i-quadrupled-my-creative-productivity-in-2016-13fbdde5c4c3#.su05ougm3
======
jbiebs08
"My most valuable mindset shift for 2016 was the realization that everyone
wants a piece of your attention. They don’t care whether it’s good for you,
and they’ll stop at nothing to get it."

You're projecting, and it comes right through the tone of your writing. Let me
guess, your #1 best buyers are millenials. All I see is me, me, me.

 _gag_

~~~
kadavy
Thank you so much for your feedback Mr. Bieber. (I'm a big fan of your music,
as are all of my customers).

Do you have any recommendations for me for whose writing I can study so that I
can write humbly and I don't always make it about myself?

